# 38 gallon set up



## Jimmyjet92 (Feb 16, 2011)

what do you guys think of my set up?
Thanks


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

good start, in time you'll be able to get rid of the fake plants and real ones will take over the tank.


----------



## Jimmyjet92 (Feb 16, 2011)

ya iv got 2 live ones in there right now that arent too old but im hoping to turn it into a cichlid tank here shortly


----------

